# DIY worm count? Is it possible?



## henryhorn (20 April 2010)

When one son was doing work experience at a Vet prcatice he was checking worm counts (eggs) under a microscope.
Now as it costs me £8 a go to send each sample off to Westgate and we have a microscope here, where would I find the relevant info telling me how to do it? 
Son seems to think he used a graph of some sort to work it out, but that was 7 years ago so his memory is a bit hazy.
As it is I just choose random horses ex a herd of 40 and worm the youngsters regardless of any count as they appear the most susceptible, but I would prefer a better method so anyone do their own?


----------



## cm2581 (20 April 2010)

Of course its possible, although a McMaster chamer is very expensive for what it is!! This is just to give you an example.

http://www.emsdiasum.com/microscopy/technical/datasheet/63512-75.aspx

I just did a quick google search. Once you have the required equipment, it only takes a few mins per sample.


----------



## henryhorn (21 April 2010)

Thank you very much.
It may well be worth the outlay as I could save such a lot on samples.


----------



## ester (21 April 2010)

yes and its pretty simple to work out the numbers too, 1egg seen in one chamber = 50epg.

This link simplifies it 
http://www.rvc.ac.uk/Review/Parasitology/EggCount/Principle.htm

follow the links on the right hand side for equipment and procedure.

eta I think we used
a tea strainer or muslim (think tea strainer was easier)
and saturated salt you can make in a saucepan just keep adding salt until it wont take anymore.


----------



## 3DE (21 April 2010)

Here's one that is quite inexpensive

http://www.abbeydiagnostics.co.uk/

I too have considered going diy - I have the skills in my career, maybe I'm daft not to have bit the bullet sooner...


----------



## ester (21 April 2010)

HH you've got me thinking...... boss has just bought new microscope for lab so we can take piccies  ...... wonder what is happening to the old one 

not sure what your background is but if you do decide it might be financially viable I dont think you are that far away from me and I would be very happy to come give you a hand in the first instance if you wanted it! I havent done egg counting for a few years but spend too much of my time with microscopes


----------



## 3DE (21 April 2010)

ester said:



			HH you've got me thinking...... boss has just bought new microscope for lab so we can take piccies  ...... wonder what is happening to the old one 

not sure what your background is but if you do decide it might be financially viable I dont think you are that far away from me and I would be very happy to come give you a hand in the first instance if you wanted it! I havent done egg counting for a few years but spend too much of my time with microscopes 

Click to expand...

Without taking it OT... What labs do people work in? I'm a blood bank manager but was trained in cytology/histology and have done on call in haem/chem/micro and coag. Oh and I initially got into labs working in cytogenetics - been around a bit


----------



## henryhorn (21 April 2010)

Thanks everyone, I have found a kit that's £75 and considering how many tests that will do it makes sense to buy it.
I also have an equine vet nurse living on site who has offered to show me how to use it, so will be ordering this week.
I always knew the expensive equipment we provided our kids with for science like a decent microscope etc would come in handy one day! (shame I don't need to stargaze, the telescope is another thing stuffed in the junk room!)


----------



## irish_only (22 April 2010)

henryhorn said:



			Thanks everyone, I have found a kit that's £75 and considering how many tests that will do it makes sense to buy it.
Am really interested in this post as we have talked about doing our own count at my yard (20 horses). Where did you find the kit, and is there any info available to show which eggs belong to which species?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## ester (22 April 2010)

iirc its really hard to tell which eggs are which species. 

To do species you need to grow the eggs up into larvae (ie just leave them in poo a bit!) and identify them from that. I have only done sheep though so it might be diff. 

HH could you pass the kit details onto me too please?


----------



## 3DE (22 April 2010)

ester said:



			iirc its really hard to tell which eggs are which species. 

To do species you need to grow the eggs up into larvae (ie just leave them in poo a bit!) and identify them from that. I have only done sheep though so it might be diff. 

HH could you pass the kit details onto me too please?
		
Click to expand...

And me too please?

You can tell the difference between eggs - the differences are quite subtle but with experience it can be done. Mind you my experience is with the human kind, as well as the variety of non-human ones that get transmitted.


----------



## Clippy (26 March 2013)

Sorry to ressurect this ancient topic but if wormers are going to soon only be available from the vet, I think i'd like to discuss the possibility of doing my own egg counts. Henry Horn did you buy the kit? Where from and is it satisfactory?


----------



## Dry Rot (26 March 2013)

I think someone has already posted this link:

http://www.rvc.ac.uk/review/parasitology/EggCount/Interpretation.htm

Yes, glass MacMaster counting sides are very expensive but you can buy acrylic (plastic) slides from the USA for a fraction of the price. They will take a credit card number over the phone and Air Mail them to you:

http://www.vetslides.com/precisionslides.html

I got a good second hand microscope off Ebay, probably far better than I need, but it is nice to have.

Most of the equipment needed is probably in your medicine cupboard already. Syringes, measuring jugs, scales, etc. It is certainly not beyond the capabilities of anyone who can make a cake!

I don't think you need to identify the eggs of different species of worms. It really isn't that important to know what species they are, except tape worms which you won't be counting anyway. Just count and kill!  Then test again a couple of weeks later to check the efficacy of your worming.


----------



## lizness (26 March 2013)

This is an interesting thread as I have wondered this before as I used to do WEC's at work and wouldn't mind doing my own! The main thing you would need is the slides. 
We would usually just find the same type of worm egg but it was exciting when you rarely found a different one!


----------



## Clippy (26 March 2013)

Dry Rot said:



			I think someone has already posted this link:

http://www.rvc.ac.uk/review/parasitology/EggCount/Interpretation.htm

Yes, glass MacMaster counting sides are very expensive but you can buy acrylic (plastic) slides from the USA for a fraction of the price. They will take a credit card number over the phone and Air Mail them to you:

http://www.vetslides.com/precisionslides.html

I got a good second hand microscope off Ebay, probably far better than I need, but it is nice to have.

Most of the equipment needed is probably in your medicine cupboard already. Syringes, measuring jugs, scales, etc. It is certainly not beyond the capabilities of anyone who can make a cake!

I don't think you need to identify the eggs of different species of worms. It really isn't that important to know what species they are, except tape worms which you won't be counting anyway. Just count and kill!  Then test again a couple of weeks later to check the efficacy of your worming.
		
Click to expand...

Extremely helpful. Thank you very much


----------

